# CTN - Catalina Resources



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

Shree Minerals (SHH) is an Australian diversified mineral exploration and mine development company with a portfolio of projects in Tasmania.

*Nelson Bay Iron Ore*
Nelson Bay Iron Ore Project covers the Nelson Bay Magnetite deposit with Inferred Mineral Resources reported to JORC guidelines. The quality of the resources is currently standing at 6.8Mt @ 38.2% magnetite at a 20% magnetite cut off and the company is looking to improve the quality of it. The company also plans to follow up recent drilling of near surface iron oxide mineralisation to delineate direct shipping ore.

*The Adamsfield Licence*
The Adamsfield Licence contains platinum group mineralisation attributed to the ultramafic rocks of the Adamsfield Ultramafic Complex. The company plan to explore for economic platinum group mineralisation using new geological concepts for the formation of stratiform platinum group elements within ultramafic rocks.

*The Sulphide Creek Tenement*
Sulphide Creek Tenement is an advanced project with wide zones of poorly understood low grade gold mineralisation hosted in Ordovician clastics and limestones proximal to a major fault.

*Catamaran Exploration Licence*
Catamaran Exploration Licence is an advanced prospect warranting further exploration to define an open cut coal resource. Historic exploration results for coal deposits have been reported to JORC guidelines.

*Mt Sorell Tenement*
Mt Sorell Tenement hosts an untested base metal soil anomaly at the southern end of the world class Cambrian-aged Mount Read Volcanic base metal province, which hosts the Rosebery, Hellyer and Mount Lyell mines. The area also contains favourable stratigraphy and structural interaction to provide potential for Henty Mine-style gold mineralisation.

*Mt Bertha*
Mt Bertha is a large tenement with a series of discrete magnetic anomalies associated with a major, magnetically defined structure. Targets include iron ore (Savage River-style), nickel (Avebury-style), iron oxide/copper-gold mineralisation and structurally controlled gold deposits.

*Sector:* Materials
*Shares on Issue:* 23,422,500
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $3,864,713
*Website:* http://www.shreeminerals.com


----------



## Miner (27 March 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Shree Minerals (SHH) is an Australian diversified mineral exploration and mine development company with a portfolio of projects in Tasmania.
> 
> *Nelson Bay Iron Ore*
> Nelson Bay Iron Ore Project covers the Nelson Bay Magnetite deposit with Inferred Mineral Resources reported to JORC guidelines. The quality of the resources is currently standing at 6.8Mt @ 38.2% magnetite at a 20% magnetite cut off and the company is looking to improve the quality of it. The company also plans to follow up recent drilling of near surface iron oxide mineralisation to delineate direct shipping ore.
> ...




Thanks Joe

I have been thinking to start this thread and good to see you did.

The promoters of SHH are the ex CEO of Aditya Birla (Nifty Copper), MD of GNM and one of the key stake holder of  REY, Mahendra Paul (famous geo from Fairstar FAS)  and Andy Lau  It is largely held by the promoters with low liquidity in the market

Mr Sanjay Loyalka (Chairman)
Mr Arun Jagatramka (Non Exec. Director)
Mr Andy Lau (Non Exec. Director)
Mr Mahendra Pal (Non Exec. Director)

IMO it is  a speculative stock

26 Mar 2010  	0.165  	 6.45%  	0.165  	0.155  	25,000
25 Mar 2010 	0.155 	0% 	0.155 	0.155 	40,000
23 Mar 2010 	0.155 	-8.82% 	0.165 	0.155 	35,000
19 Mar 2010 	0.170 	0% 	0.170 	0.170 	64,408
18 Mar 2010 	0.170 	0% 	0.170 	0.170


----------



## springhill (5 August 2010)

Miner said:


> Thanks Joe
> 
> I have been thinking to start this thread and good to see you did.
> 
> ...




Hi Miner, are you still keeping an eye on SHH?
According to the quarterly, the Nelson Bay Project also holds a key element of DSO hematite, with grades ranging from 50-67.6% Fe with very low deleterious elements. There is further info on this in their Tasmanian Minerals Conference 2010 Presentation.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100512/pdf/31q9k92qtrlky8.pdf

Current SP 9.2c
MC $2m
Shares on Issue 87m
High/Low 22c/9c
Cash at Hand $3.1m
Expenses this Quarter 200k

Looks to be a company with some quality management elements, the question is, has it bottomed out yet?
Also has some key stakeholders with Gujarat holding 17% and China Alliance holding 18.3%
Will be putting this on my watchlist.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

I don't want to alarm anyone, but something COULD be happening in Tasmania 

MC - $9m
SP - 9.1c
Shares - 96m
Options - 14.75m
Cash - $2.8

*EPA approval conditions set for Nelson Bay River magnetite and hematite mine*
Shree Minerals has welcomed today’s decision by the Board of the Tasmanian Environment Protection Authority (EPA) to issue approval conditions for the company’s proposed magnetite and hematite mine at Nelson Bay River, in northwest Tasmania.

The company’s Chairman, Mr Sanjay Loyalka, said that the EPA Board’s decision comes after a very long and rigorous assessment process to confirm that the mine will proceed in accordance with best practice environmental management, including measures to prevent acid drainage, to protect and enhance wildlife habitat and to minimise the risk of roadkill by confining product transport to daylight hours.

Mr Loyalka said that his company was excited about the prospects of developing the mine after the remaining approvals have been obtained.
“Our mine will be a huge benefit to the Tasmanian community, which is struggling with sluggish economic activity.” 
“A new mine in North West Tasmania will provide very significant social and economic benefits to the region. In addition, the mine will generate royalties and payroll tax for the state government.”

Mr Loyalka stressed that the footprint of mining is very small in relation to the economic benefits that can be obtained and said that the Board’s decision represents a balanced approach to land management.
“We are particularly keen to create employment opportunities for young Tasmanians, to allow them to stay and prosper in the own community and not have to leave the state to look for career opportunities.”
“The expansion of beneficial and environmentally responsible use of mineral resources can help Tasmania develop greater economic self‐reliance and build a brighter future for all Tasmanians,” Mr Loyalka said.

The EPA has provided its conditions to Circular Head Council. Council must include those conditions in its planning permit if it approves the development application for the mine. Council’s assessment process can now proceed to completion. Shree Minerals is also waiting on the Commonwealth’s separate approval decision.

*About the NBR Project*
The NBR Project area is located about 6 km North East of the town of Temma and about 70 km South West of Smithton, in North West Tasmania.
The tenements contain a series of NW striking, strong amplitude magnetic anomalies. The iron mineralisation at NBR is hosted by a 10 to 28 metres wide mafic dyke, which crosses cuts the country rocks and increases in width with depth. Within this dyke is a magnetite‐rich section and oxidation of the magnetite has generated goethite‐hematite mineralisation to varying depths. NBR project has a JORC compliant global Iron resource of 11.3 Mts including goethitic‐hematite resource of 1.4 Mts and magnetite resource of 7.8 Mts.


----------



## Miner (2 July 2020)

Miner said:


> Thanks Joe
> 
> I have been thinking to start this thread and good to see you did.
> 
> ...



Did not realise to have posted on this thread some 10 years back.
With hardly any trade suddenly the price shot 40% and 53 m shares traded  from few thousands and zero volume, volume shot up
Ironically the report says an insane gold ppm from chip . The JV is well qualified - no JORC report no competency but punters smelled money. THe promoter used to be heading previously Birla Minerals and Nifty Copper - (now MLx). I would be utmost cautious. The shares are very closely held by family members. so the volume must be from JV and shares were released by the majority shareholders. 
DYOR and any one has done studied this stock - please share
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200630/pdf/44k21qd9pgqmxm.pdf


----------



## Miner (10 July 2020)

The volume and prices have been northbound. So closely held and why sudden volume trend is increasing? Manipulation before a CR to fund the JV actions? Dunn no. Bought a small speculative parcel instead of buy lotto and a carton at Newman shopping. From Nifty performance, I do not have much confidence in the current promoter, however. DYOR


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 July 2020)

Miner said:


> .. buy lotto and a carton ..



 A stab and a slab?


----------



## Miner (1 August 2020)

some new announcements gone unnoticed by the market !!
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200731/pdf/44l1wyqr9qdhzl.pdf - prospective gold tenements - Yes it is for exploration but who are my neighbours - KTA and ALK - I am watching. With COVID 19 situation in Victoria - it is expected no news for a while though.
Carmichael is showing interest - for what? Fundraising by selling the closely held portfolio by the top end shareholders? More liquidity? CR?
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200715/pdf/44kjnn58nc04t8.pdf


----------



## Miner (3 August 2020)

Miner said:


> some new announcements gone unnoticed by the market !!
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200731/pdf/44l1wyqr9qdhzl.pdf - prospective gold tenements - Yes it is for exploration but who are my neighbours - KTA and ALK - I am watching. With COVID 19 situation in Victoria - it is expected no news for a while though.
> Carmichael is showing interest - for what? Fundraising by selling the closely held portfolio by the top end shareholders? More liquidity? CR?
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200715/pdf/44kjnn58nc04t8.pdf



My fluke worked - 
On last Friday, one of the possibilities I indicated CR with Carmichael's interest :
Here U go :https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200803/pdf/44l4zzqdk8br95.pdf
The promoters are holding chunk of stock and for the plans they have mentioned needed money.
The price hikes were probably to have the stocks raised an artificially high level comparing to recent prices.
Nonetheless, I will have a stab if the price is right. Just because of the neighbor hood of the tenements - there are many downsides - current COVID restriction in Victoria to make any meaningful activity for at least 6 months. That will go against the strength of the proposal.
Secondly, the promoters themselves are not good entrepreneurs .
The upside is the location, location, location and possible takeover making the current stakeholders multiple millionaires. Keen to see what prices the CR would be floated.


----------



## Miner (6 August 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200806/pdf/44l7rw5t0410b6.pdf
Here is the share offer detail- a massive amount for a consultant at .006 - for what ? My speculation is the unnamed consultant is DJ Carmichael and Davide - joined as  a director  and 6.4% holding.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200803/pdf/44l4zv207scvhx.pdf
Some steroid injection. The share price bumped to .008 even after CR. The volume of shares was 20 millions from a previous less than 1 million shares transactions over last few days. I think something fishy some where.
 Ironically the company did not consider the current holders for CR but chosen SI. With closely held situation the distribution once again among friends and relatives.
My only consolation is the price rise of my holding.


----------



## Miner (31 August 2020)

My tip for Sept.
Already provided some update and latest are :
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200817/pdf/44lkzvy8h1bb6w.pdf
Look at the volume and price increase over last 6 months.
May be to provide me a smooth entry price, the stock dived down by 10%.


----------



## Miner (8 September 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200908/pdf/44mf20glbtg6z7.pdf
2.6 gm /ton.
Box Hill rock chip (not a reliable sample for geo but good for stocks to get up on hype) 60 gm /ton.
Wishful thoughts after couple of drinks - In two years time Newcrest makes an offer to buy off SHH.
Guess what, I already sold out of my holding to take this opportunity


----------



## Miner (16 September 2020)

Shree Minerals’ drive for gold continues as work starts in Northern Territory
					

Shree Minerals (ASX: SHH) has begun fieldwork at its recently acquired Bruce gold project in the Northern Territory where previous rock chip sampling returned grades up to 53 grams per tonne of gold.




					smallcaps.com.au
				



Interesting publicity looks like.


----------



## Miner (30 September 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200930/pdf/44n4m67t2rx969.pdf
		

Look at Bruce's


----------



## Miner (9 October 2020)

With tanking price, the Director SL chose to buy few more. Which also means, the stock will be further illiquid. Would an accountant  and stock broker will put their  money for nothing ? Whatever happens, it should happen early enough to get my tip boosted 



			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20201001/pdf/44n8155v1d5h2x.pdf
		

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20201001/pdf/44n83550svm6z0.pdf (SKL)
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20201001/pdf/44n8222gb945v5.pdf (DB)


----------



## Miner (14 December 2020)

just an investor presentation spiked this sleeping giant to rise more than 36 pc so far .
Should stay there unlike SI6.
Still holding


----------



## Miner (15 December 2020)

However emotionally biased  I could be with this stock I believe it is all iron ore hype has pushed the stock. With a peanut $1.8M cash, it will not go any further excepting high debt equity disc thrown on ring.


----------



## finicky (15 December 2020)

Up another 17% before luncheon, I think it was ^76% yesterday. I had a look yesterday at a preso that @Miner  linked. Potpourri of projects, rock chip gold samples (Bruce), shady management - now we can see it was worth the price of a carton and a roast chicken.

Monthly without today's movement, hit 3c today


----------



## Miner (15 December 2020)

finicky said:


> Up another 17% before luncheon, I think it was ^76% yesterday. I had a look yesterday at a preso that @Miner  linked. Potpourri of projects, rock chip gold samples (Bruce), shady management - now we can see it was worth the price of a carton and a roast chicken.
> 
> Monthly without today's movement, hit 3c today
> View attachment 116387



It is shady for sure.
Going up with iron ore hype before hitting ground with a thud.


----------



## Miner (1 January 2021)

SHH got EL


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02325829-6A1013930?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


Just when I thought the SHH price dived enough low, the price went up by 5% today. I  did not like the rise as that made my tipping price at a higher value. 
If the site works happens within Jan, then tip price has the potential to be a winner.




Chartists - Two charts. How they look before you ?
The first chart definitely clearly suggests, SHH tip will not fly


----------



## Tamnguyen (1 March 2022)

Hi Joe

I believe SHH will be doing well this year due it has:
1.  Iron Ore which will be DSO due to high quality
2. Gold will perform well in inflationary environment
3. Lithium will continue to do well due to ESG commitment


----------



## Miner (1 March 2022)

Tamnguyen said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I believe SHH will be doing well this year due it has:
> 1.  Iron Ore which will be DSO due to high quality
> ...



Hope so
Just a reminder even with best recipe, we need a  good Chef to make a good curry. In the case of SHH, we have an accountant whose last assignment was Birla Nifty which struggled until MLX took over.
With $1.36 million cash, $20.2 M market capital and 20 top shareholders holding more than 50% throw only $10 M worth shares in the market to play with. With the power point presentation and recent share price increase, I am guessing SHH will go for a capital raise soon.
It is required so that they can make some good progress to provide returns to shareholders.
With border opening things will be better for SHH as well (I hope)
I hope however with good ingredients and lessons learnt our Chef will deliver


----------



## Tamnguyen (1 March 2022)

Miner said:


> Hope so
> Just a reminder even with best recipe, we need a  good Chef to make a good curry. In the case of SHH, we have an accountant whose last assignment was Birla Nifty which struggled until MLX took over.
> With $1.36 million cash, $20.2 M market capital and 20 top shareholders holding more than 50% throw only $10 M worth shares in the market to play with. With the power point presentation and recent share price increase, I am guessing SHH will go for a capital raise soon.
> It is required so that they can make some good progress to provide returns to shareholders.
> ...



Thanks for the insights. Hope they will DSO Iron Ore soon to generate some cash. Plus, market is very supportive of Lithium explorers raising cash to expand exploration, record capital inputs into Lithium exploration lately.
This environment will be very volatile, but over a few years, hope this is one of the 5x ($100M market cap) or more, quite achievable for Iron Ore sales alone I think


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 March 2022)

Tamnguyen said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> I believe SHH will be doing well this year ..



And now in a trading halt pending the release of an announcement regarding a *capital raising*.

..- _that may crimp performance in the short term, @Tamnguyen _


----------



## Tamnguyen (22 March 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> And now in a trading halt pending the release of an announcement regarding a *capital raising*.
> 
> ..- _that may crimp performance in the short term, @Tamnguyen _



Will see, if capital interests are high, this could give positive signal on having cash for further exploration.


----------



## System (2 December 2022)

On December 2nd, 2022, Shree Minerals Limited (SHH) changed its name and ASX code to Catalina Resources Limited (CTN).


----------

